# Icg No Response



## brake (Nov 6, 2007)

I have noticed that I have not recieved a response for *ICG-93701* code, My question was trying to get an understanding if this test should be done in a Cardiologist office vs an internal medicine. The test is to test how hard the heart is working but our practice just started and it doesn't make sense to me.  Thanks

Shaunta


----------



## LRoethlisb (Nov 26, 2007)

brake said:


> I have noticed that I have not recieved a response for *ICG-93701* code, My question was trying to get an understanding if this test should be done in a Cardiologist office vs an internal medicine. The test is to test how hard the heart is working but our practice just started and it doesn't make sense to me.  Thanks
> 
> Shaunta



We do this in our office and I work for a cardiologist. Be careful and check your contracts, some of the insurances consider this "investigational" and won't pay on it.

Lori


----------



## brake (Jan 12, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your response unfortunely I am not in on management who decides to do these test.  Now they see that this was a big mistake.  We have recieve numberous denial for this very reason investigational procedure.  Your response was very much appreciated.  

Shaunta Brake


----------

